# Sociopathic Restaurant Owner



## DesDriver (Jun 9, 2015)

_Evil Eats Prime Steakhouse_: Question and Answer 

*Do I need to tip my Server?*
You don't need cash when you dine at Evil Eats. When you are finished with your dinner, your bill is automatically charged to your credit card. - there's no need to tip.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DesDriver said:


> there's no need to tip.


Evil Eats is designed to be a Cash Free Dining Experience.
You can always tip your Evil Eats server by flashing Two Thumbs Up as you walk out the door. Your Evil Eats server will appreciate the extra Thumb Up (their ass).


----------



## BramasoleATX (Aug 10, 2015)

Now hiring cooks and servers for Evil Eats! Refer a friend and you both earn a $500 bonus after 50 meals ( must serve at least 3 meals per hour to qualify).
Evil Eats is open 24 hours. Set your own hours and Earn Huge!

Hiring requirements:
Must bring your own groceries, full set of cooking cutlery, pots and pans, and a dining room that seats 4. Please submit a dining room photo online through our Partner portal.

After ordering their meal with our Evil Eats app, diners will be sent to your personal dining room to eat. Please make sure it is clean and modern.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Evil Eats is designed to be a Cash Free Dining Experience.
> You can always tip your Evil Eats server by flashing Two Thumbs Up as you walk out the door. Your Evil Eats server will appreciate the extra Thumb Up (their ass).


Ever listen to Phil Hendrie? He has a character by the name of Ted Bel who owns a steak house, The character claims to have introduced the serrated steak knife and foil wrapped potato to the industry. The steak house was named after him their motto is At Ted Bell's, we want to put our meat in your mouth."


----------

